# Battery keeps going dead after 2 weeks



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wondering if any of y'all have had this issue? I just replaced the battery about 2 months ago with a new Interstate battery because of this issue thinking the OEM battery had finally just played out but im still having the same problem. If I let it set a week or two without starting it the battery is dead. I have took the audio off it thinking it was the culprit but still doing it. I don't have anything else hooked to it as far as electronics any help will be appreciated.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check the voltage at the winch terminals on the winch itself. you should have 0. 
i suspect one or both contactors are "bridged" and causing a draw on the battery.
seen it many times.
if no voltmeter, just disconnect the winch contactors and see if your battery lasts while being off.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You might be right its got 2 winches on it. If that's the problem how do I fix it? Is it in the winch or the contactor


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Disconnect the leads going to the winches from the contactors and see if your battery goes dead. If it does 1 or both of the contactors are bad. If your battery stays charged, hook up a winch to 1 and see if this discharges the battery. If the battery stays charged, try hooking up the other winch. Old process of elimination trick.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If the winch is the problem how do I fix without having to disconnect the winches after every ride 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My front winch was dealer installed it only works if the key is on. The rear doesn't matter key on or off that's the way the contactor box is wired hot/ground to battery and hot/ground to winch. I've been having this issue before I added the rear winch though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

to fix, you'll need new winch contactor(s)


----------



## JDaviz (Aug 11, 2011)

A friend of mine had a similar issue with his boat. (minus the winches) He couldn't figure out why his battery kept going dead so he just bought one of those inline battery quick disconnect. Won't necessarily fix the problem it will just prevent it from happening. I would try to fix the issue myself first but if you have no luck this will at least help you from the battery being dead every time you try to use it.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

So on the volt meter I should have no volt draw at either post on the winch? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'd look real close at the rear winch and contactor because it's powered all the time.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It did this before I put the rear winch on.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been haveing a simuliar problem, finally my buddy asked me why my brake light stayed on , problem was rear brake foot pedal switch was full of mud sand an water. removed switch no more problems , had replaced battery ,checked out put voltage an all the other stuff , with no inprovement


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

With a meter you should be able to tell if there is soemthing pulling on your battery without the key on. I would also go back through and check your wiring. If it is the winch you should be able to wire a switch to turn it off and on. 

You could also have a bad regulator.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I checked both winches no current draw. Is there any way to check the regulator? That's the box by the *** end under the rack right?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man..just start at the battery and work yourself back through the fuse box and find the circut with a draw. Then trace it out.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

do you have several ground wires hooked to your battery , if so take them off an touch them to the ground post 1 at a time ,if 1 of them sparks that will be your power draw, then correct it


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't done the buss connector mod to mine yet could that do it? I don't ride in much deep mud but we ride alot of creeks with water over the seat.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't think the 07s still had the busses...Just 05s


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know there is a big wad taped up back there on the harness. It might not have one not sure I haven't cut into the tape yet.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> I haven't done the buss connector mod to mine yet could that do it? I don't ride in much deep mud but we ride alot of creeks with water over the seat.


 I forgot today when we were talking that your's is an 07... Unless you got a chinese brute then it shouldn't have it


nmkawierider said:


> I didn't think the 07s still had the busses...Just 05s


 As far as I know thats correct. I'm not 100% positive on the 06s, but I know 07s don't have them. I have an 07 harness hanging on the wall in the shop right now waiting to be put on the 05 because the buss connectors are causing probs and the 07 harness doesn't have them.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

06 brutes have the busses, 07 no buss you can look at the bottom of the shifter mount, if there are ground wires bolted to the frame the buss does not exist , same on the rear ,not sure of the location but the grounds are bolted to the frame


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I got all my papers out where I bought it new it was made 11/06 buy sold and titled as an 07 it was made in Cali

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

New bikes usually get released as next years model anywhere from Aug. to Oct. ish. So in Nov. of 06' that bike was considered an 07' model.
It looks like the 2012 Brute was released in Feb. 2011!!!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Back to the battery issue do y'all think the buss connector could cause this issue?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely could cause it because its causing my 05 to act crazy right now. And the battery just started dying if you don't ride it daily (the battery is good, already tested it) my rear buss was burned up but I never got around to fixing the front ones and I'm positive thats the problem

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine is a late manafacture 06 sold as 07 , but i consider it an 06 because of man. date, an the fact that i did have to buss connectors , i have installed the 07 harrness , so i guess i could call it a 07 now, but serisouly i think they used all the old harrness on the 650i untill they were all gone then went to the 07 750i on both models harness, just my opinion


----------

